
Programming Language Comparison By Code - rimmer
What are good general language comparison sites that use code samples? I'm not interested in any matrix type of comparisons (wiki or enterprise chart like).<p>I found<p>- http://langref.org/ - small practical snippets in popular languages (good but limited)<p>- http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Category:Programming_Tasks - extensive set or problems, sparse solutions in more esoteric languages<p>- http://99-bottles-of-beer.net/s.html - A single program in over 1300 languages<p>- http://www.roesler-ac.de/wolfram/hello.htm - hello world collection, not very substancial<p>What are other good sites? Does it make sense to increase awareness on less known languages on sites like this? Do people read them or just jump to the next hyped thing?
======
kaerast
I quite often use <http://pleac.sf.net> when I'm stuck, there's some really
good examples here - albeit incomplete in many languages. It was originally a
Perl cookbook but has been translated into a number of different languages.
It's just a shame nobody seems to be updating it further.

------
makecheck
Don't compare snippets that solve exactly the same problem, because each
language has its niche and a good language could still look awkward and
annoying when applied to the wrong task. Don't pick small examples ("hello,
world" is not enough), because you won't see the compelling language
constructs and library calls. Start with each language's home page...surely
the maintainers can show you what it's good for.

